# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Photo question



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an older (but good one) 35mm SLR camera. I mainly used it for nature shots and landscapes so the equiptment is setup for that use. 

The question is how do I convert this camera over to producing shots in a digital format. I have used Kodachrome for so many years I do not know what other film would be best for this. Print film?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not really my area of expertise, but I don't think there are many options. Ultimately, you'll need something (e.g. a scanner) to produce the digital imagery. A low-end digital camera is likely cheaper and more effective.

My best guess,
Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i got my Visioneer MX 200 on ebay for 40 bucks... it works fine, not the best but it works.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Visioneer-MX-200-2-0-Megapixel-Digi...QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i am not endoursing this auction or the seller, just giving an example.


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

Sophie,
After you get your scanner for your prints the best thing to scan is Transparencies (slides). The scanner adaptor is big bucks, Next would be paper prints. Make sure that you use glossy paper the matte paper reflects back into the scanner and makes the scan look grainy.

I was a hard core 35mm slr user I even have a degree in film photography and always poo-poo the ditgal cameras, Then my autowinder broke repair was out of the question $$$. I purchased my first digtal camera with much prodding from my wife. Now I will not go back to film. The savings on film alone is a big plus and the quality of the photos after I get prints is great. I know it is hard, but make the jump to digtal cameras Sophie. The only regret you will have is "why did I wait so long".


----------

